# Forum rules, links and addresses



## Bantam1

*Mods please make this sticky*

As I stated before we will need to have some *conduct* *rules* on this board.

1) I will answer questions during business hours unless I am traveling for work and do not have an internet connection. Please be patient as I will answer all questions

2) I will not compare our products to competitors and I will not bash a compeitors product. I believe this is bad business and I do have friends that work for competitors believe it or not  Feel free to bash all you want but I will not join in

3) If you have a personal problem with me or how I may have answered a post then please PM me and we can settle it without disrupting the rest of the members here. I am not here to start battles or offend anyone. I am here to help in any way I can.

4) Try to keep things as civil as possible. I have virgin ears and they hurt when I hear foul language  On the serious side you do not need to cuss to get your point across. It just lowers my impression of someones intelligence when all they do is curse. There might be some kids that read these boards, let them hear bad words at school and not on this board.

5) Please post anything positive or negative on this board!! I want to see it all and I will do my best to remedy any situation within reason

6) Loose lips sink ships. I will not tell you about upcoming products until it is time to do so. My boat doesn't leak and I will not leak any info that I am not supposed to no matter how hard you beg or pry. I do accept bribes in blonde, brunette...

*Links:*

Repair/maintenance guides

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/reel_maintenance_instractions.html

Warranty Center list

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/authorized_warranty.html

Online catalog (Will change soon for '08)

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/fish/sac/us/en/customer_service/2007_catalogs.html

*Addresses and phone numbers*

Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618

Shimano attn Rod Warranty
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618

Customer service number: 877-577-0600

Direct number: 949-951-5003


----------



## Mont

In addition to those rules, my usual rule of G or PG rated only apply. Bashing or trashing anyone or anyone's products isn't going to be allowed here or on any other forum. If you have a problem with someone, take it up directly with them. This isn't the BBB and I don't settle disputes. 

The complete list of forbidden topics is:
politics
immigration
for sale
ttt
BBB (gripes about a business)
junior game wardens
complaints about keeping legal catches
team sports (excludes NASCAR and NHRA)
trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid signatures, stupid user titles)


----------

